# Fat Or Pregnant?



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

Just kidding 










She's only a few days away I reckon from giving birth, interesting thing about her is that she started off a really light ginger and she darkened up with age, same with her mum.... the father is a PEW i hope lol (long story, left her with 2 males and forgot lol)


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

see what i mean, the flash brightens her up in the first picture....


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Awwww sweet girl :love1


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow! What a great long haired mouse!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Her hair is very long! And I thought my one mouse had long hair... dang!


----------

